
Ask HN: What can I build that you'd pay for? - Gaessaki
I&#x27;ve been in a bit of a slump recently after I lost all my money in my last venture and I&#x27;ve been trying to brainstorm ways of coming back. Seeing as my passion is building projects and I can&#x27;t outcompete freelancers on price, I figured I&#x27;d ask the community if I could build you something for free that you&#x27;d pay for if you liked it.<p>What product can I develop that you or your business&#x2F;company would be interested in paying for? Additionally, how much do you see yourself or your company paying for it?
======
coreyp_1
Are you looking for partners? Are you bootstrapping the project personally?

What are your skillsets? And what platform(s) are you interested in developing
for? Are you mostly front-end or server side? Are you a graphic designer?

It's not just about building software, either, but you must have a plan to
market the project and attract customers. Do you have a plan for this? If not,
I'm afraid you're just going to lose more time and money.

Do you have business contacts within a certain industry that you can leverage?
Do you have insights into the way a current industry is operating, so that you
can improve on the operation and save the company money?

~~~
Gaessaki
I am looking to build the project myself, but I am always open to working with
others. I've worked on all ends, front and back. I'm willing to look at any
platform, learning something new is part of my goal here.

I'm not so much looking to make a business out of this (but we'll see). I have
other successful businesses, it's just that I'd like to enjoy building
something brand new for someone that could make use of it.

